# Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

*Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Hi,

bei myvideo gibt es eine interessante Doku zu dieser Bohrtechnik und deren folgen.


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8819198/Gasland

also falls das Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn bei euch anfängt zu brennen wisst ihr warum 

Grüße
poiu


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Darüber habe ich auch schon ein paar Dokus gesehen.
Schlimm dass das nicht verboten wird aber so ist es nun mal. Die Lobby hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und die Unternehmen quetschen den Boden aus.
Die Folgeschäden die so in 20-50 Jahren auftreten darf dann wieder die Allgemeinheit bezahlen.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Ja ich hab schon vor längerem davon gelesen, aber noch keine Doku zu denn Details  

unverschämt ist die Vergiftung/Verschwendung von Wasser wo wir schon heute eine Trinkwasserknappheit haben


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

In den USA wird das schon länger gemacht und inzwischen gibt es große Gebiete in Texas wo das Grundwasser verseucht ist.
Die Felder verdörren dort nicht nur weil Trockenheit ist sondern auch weil sie das Wasser nicht mehr aus Brunnen holen können.


----------



## sfc (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Ohne derartige Methoden hätten wir Peak-Oil leider schon erreicht oder würden unmittelbar davor stehen. Ich empfehle, einfach weniger oder gar kein Auto mehr zu fahren. Aber das ist in unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft ein schweres Thema. Man muss sich nur mal auf den überfüllten Straßen umsehen. Fast überall sitzt nur ein Figürchen im Wagen. Selbst bei schönem Wetter holen manche noch die Tüte Brötchen zwei Straßen weiter mit dem Auto. Verkommene Welt.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

ich glaube wir haben Peak Oil schon 2006 erreicht  jedenfalls mal irgendwo gehört


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Die Unternehmen könnten auch neue Ölquellen anzapfen oder effizientere Methoden entwickeln aber es geht immer um das schnelle Geld.
Nachhaltig wir da nie gearbeitet.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

das ist falsch threshold, die Umwelt wird doch Nachhaltig geschädigt


----------



## sfc (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



poiu schrieb:


> ich glaube wir haben Peak Oil schon 2006 erreicht  jedenfalls mal irgendwo gehört



Dann würde das jährliche Angebot aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mit der Nachfrage schritthalten können. Angeblich sollen auch die Saudis seit Jahren ihre Fördermengen vernebeln und Lagerbestände abzapfen. Das halte ich aber für ein modernes Märchen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



sfc schrieb:


> Dann würde das jährliche Angebot aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mit der Nachfrage schritthalten können.


 
Angebot und Nachfrage. Da war doch was. Genau das regelt den Preis.
Seit Jahren kennt der Ölpreis nur eine Richtung. Als ich mein Haus gebaut habe -- lange her -- habe ich eine Ölheizung eingebaut. Öl war damals sehr günstig und ein Ölbrenner nicht teuer.
Ich müsste nachschauen in welchem Maß sich der Ölpreis in diesen Jahren entwickelt hat. Aber davon zu reden dass die Peak Förderung noch nicht erreicht wurde ist schon fahrlässig. Meiner Meinung nach.
Natürlich fällt das Angebot nicht über Nacht auf Null. Aber es ist abzusehen dass es -- bei dem Bedarf den es gibt -- es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis auch dem letzten Klar werden wird dass die fossilen Brennstoffe endlich sind.


----------



## sfc (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage. Da war doch was. Genau das regelt den Preis.
> Seit Jahren kennt der Ölpreis nur eine Richtung. Als ich mein Haus gebaut habe -- lange her -- habe ich eine Ölheizung eingebaut. Öl war damals sehr günstig und ein Ölbrenner nicht teuer.
> Ich müsste nachschauen in welchem Maß sich der Ölpreis in diesen Jahren entwickelt hat. Aber davon zu reden dass die Peak Förderung noch nicht erreicht wurde ist schon fahrlässig. Meiner Meinung nach.
> Natürlich fällt das Angebot nicht über Nacht auf Null. Aber es ist abzusehen dass es -- bei dem Bedarf den es gibt -- es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis auch dem letzten Klar werden wird dass die fossilen Brennstoffe endlich sind.



Bis auf ein paar kreationistische Spinner dürfte das auch keiner anzweifeln. Dennoch kann der heutige Bedarf trotz stetig steigender Nachfrage gedeckt werden. Ab Peak Oil würde die jährliche Produktion an Erdöl allerdings stetig sinken (bei bis dato vermutlich weiterhin steigender Nachfrage). Und so weit sind wir glücklicherweise noch nicht. Was in dem Fall passieren könnte, ist mMn ganz gut in Andreas Eschbachs "Ausgebrannt" dargestellt. Kein Weltuntergang, aber vom Wohlstand, den wir gewohnt sind, müssten wir uns verabschieden.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Sie muss ja nicht ständig sinken. Es geht nur darum dass die maximale Fördermenge schon erreicht ist.
Du kannst diese Fördermenge jetzt nur noch erhöhen indem du neue Quellen anbohrst oder eben die Förderung an sich effizienter machst.
Ich habe mal gelesen dass die Ölförderanlagen in vielen Golfstaaten schon mehrere Jahrzehnte alt sind.
Doch niemand will sie erneuern oder investieren um die Förderung zu verbessern und das Umweltrisiko zu verringern. 
Hier ist es wie bei allem inzwischen: Möglichst mit wenig Auffand hohe Gewinne abschröpfen. 

Im Augenblick macht sich doch keiner darüber Gedanken was mit den ganzen Chemikalien passiert die so ins Erdreich gepumpt werden um das Öl und Gas frei zu bekommen.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Dito peak bedeutet ja nicht das sofort die Fördermengen zusammenbrechen, nur das nicht mehr gesteigert werden kann, dieser zustand kann auch über jahre andauernd denn es gibt keine Vorgabe wie die Peak Oil kurve aussieht

so 2006 hatte ich korrekt im Kopf

Das Ende des billigen Öls | Themenwoche 2011

oh grad darüber gestolpert
Warum Peak-Oil offiziell ignoriert wird | Telepolis


ich finde die Argumentation der Fracking Befürworter ungemein Lustig  

"also das man das machen muss und ja nicht auf andere angewiesen ist"

beides ist an sich bullshit:

1. es gibt ja denn kosten nutzen Faktor, dieser wird hier aber ausgehebelt wenn Umwelt Gesetze unterwandert werden, schiebt man die immensen Kosten einfach in die Zukunft

man könnte sagen wie bei denn Banken " nach mir die Sintflut"

wenn man aber die reellen Kosten rein rechnen würde, hätte die Methode wohl keine Chance und man müsste sich frühzeitig nach alternativen umsehen.

2. die Fördermengen machen ja die Länder nicht unabhängig, das ist schlicht nenn Märchen das immer gern aufgetischt wird.

übrigens zurück zum Thema Öl, in einer Doku hieß es mal das nach internen Papieren der Öl Konzerne schon 2013 erste Verknappungen auftreten, nicht durch Einbruch der Fördermengen, die sollen Stabil bleiben, sondern durch denn steigenden Weltverbrauch


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



poiu schrieb:


> ich finde die Argumentation der Fracking Befürworter ungemein Lustig


 
Ich kenne niemanden der das gut finden. Höchstens halt die, die damit ihr Geld verdienen. Entweder Ölfirmen oder Chemiefirmen.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Übrigens aus aktuellem Anlass

Die wichtigsten Nachrichten als Video | tagesschau.de

Die Doku wurde übrigens bei MyVideo entfernt


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

War ja klar dass die Gelben Fracking zu lassen wollen. 
Und dass die Schwarzen mitziehen war auch zu erwarten. 

Die setzen das aber nur dort ein wo sie selbst nicht wohnen.
Das siehst du ja an den Atommüll Endlagern. Keins ist in Bayern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Warum sollte man auch Atommüllendlager in Süddeutschland bauen? Die armen, armen Leute da mussten doch schon mit einem Großteil der gewinnbringenden Atomkraftwerke leben!


----------



## Uter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das siehst du ja an den Atommüll Endlagern. Keins ist in Bayern.


 Also ich seh weltweit keins.  (Zumindest kein "gutes".)

btt:
Weiß jemand bescheid welche Chemikalien genau beim Fracking in welcher Menge eingesetzt werden und was genau die Einschränkungen des aktuellen Plans sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Wieso? Im kleinen Örtchen Asse gibt es doch ein Endlager mit hochradiaktivem Müll. Und diese global führende Pilotanlage ist sogar so verdammt gut, dass sie das Merkelsche Gütesiegel trägt, da lenken auch gewisse Problemchen nicht von ab, die so unbedeutend sind, dass eine schwarz-gelbe Regierung selbst Jahre nach deren Entdeckung keinerlei Handlungsbedarf sieht.


btt:
Die Chemikalienrezepturen sind Firmengeheimnis (was man so an Auszügen liest klingt eher nach "nehmt, was billig zu haben ist, weil es sonst teuer entsorgt werden müsste") und es sind afaik auch keine Auflagen diesbezüglich geplant. Der aktuelle Entwurf sieht nur ein Verbot in Trinkwasserschutzgebieten vor (ich war überrascht, dass man das Zeug da überhaupt aus einem Laster rauspumpen dürfte, geschweige denn in den Erdboden - aber für große Unternehmen ist wohl alles möglich) und eine "strenge Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung" überall anders. Auf diese Altmaierei kann man also wirklich gespannt sein, denn bislang gibt es deutschlandweit ja fast nur so-lasch-das-nutzlos Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfungen 

So oder so: Von "Einschränkung" sollte man nicht sprechen. Denn bislang gibt es nur Verbote und das neue Gesetz will Fracking ausdrücklich erlauben. Es ist eine Erleichterung für die Gasindustrie.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Wie du schon sagst.
Die Industrie scheint einen Weg gefunden zu haben gefährliche Chemikalien nicht mehr kostenintensiv entsorgen zu müssen sondern kann sie jetzt ohne Auflagen einsetzen um den Gewinn zu steigern. 
Das scheint Lobbyarbeit in Perfektion gewesen zu sein.

Schade dass sich scheinbar alle davon blenden lassen.


----------



## Uter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Im kleinen Örtchen Asse gibt es doch ein Endlager mit hochradiaktivem Müll.


Endlager für die nächsten 40 Jahre. Oder für immer im Umkreis um Asse. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und diese global führende Pilotanlage ist sogar so verdammt gut, dass sie das Merkelsche Gütesiegel trägt, da lenken auch gewisse Problemchen nicht von ab, die so unbedeutend sind, dass eine schwarz-gelbe Regierung selbst Jahre nach deren Entdeckung keinerlei Handlungsbedarf sieht.


Was aus den Personen/Anlagen wird, denen Merkel ihr volles Vertrauen ausspricht, sollte inzwischen klar sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Chemikalienrezepturen sind Firmengeheimnis (was man so an Auszügen liest klingt eher nach "nehmt, was billig zu haben ist, weil es sonst teuer entsorgt werden müsste") und es sind afaik auch keine Auflagen diesbezüglich geplant.


Was hast du bisher so gelesen? Ich bin bei dem Thema nicht wirklich im Bild und muss das bei Gelegenheit unbedingt mal ändern. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Entwurf sieht nur ein Verbot in Trinkwasserschutzgebieten vor (ich war überrascht, dass man das Zeug da überhaupt aus einem Laster rauspumpen dürfte, geschweige denn in den Erdboden - aber für große Unternehmen ist wohl alles möglich) und eine "strenge Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung" überall anders. Auf diese Altmaierei kann man also wirklich gespannt sein, denn bislang gibt es deutschlandweit ja fast nur so-lasch-das-nutzlos Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfungen


Vielleicht kommen ja wirklich mal strenge Prüfungen. ()



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So oder so: Von "Einschränkung" sollte man nicht sprechen. Denn bislang gibt es nur Verbote und das neue Gesetz will Fracking ausdrücklich erlauben. Es ist eine Erleichterung für die Gasindustrie.


 Wenn es wirkliche Prüfungen werden und nicht nur ein "Haben alle Arbeiter einen Helm auf? Gut, dann weiter zur nächsten Bohrung.", dann wär es wirklich eine Einschränkung.


----------



## clown44 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Weiß jemand bescheid welche Chemikalien genau beim Fracking in welcher Menge eingesetzt werden und was genau die Einschränkungen des aktuellen Plans sind?


 
Welche Chemikalien genau eingesetz werden,ist mir unbekant.
Umweltminister Peter Altmeier ( CDU ) und Wirtschaftsminister Phillip Rösler ( FDP ) haben  sich jedoch darauf geinigt, Daß das Fraking
nur unter Strengen Auflagen erfolgen soll. Das heist dann, daß es in wasserschutzgebieten Verboten ist.

Hier noch ein Bericht auf Fockus Online:
Schiefergas-Förderung in Deutschland: Fracking: Fördermethode mit Risiken - Alternative Techniken der Erdölförderung - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Weiß jemand bescheid welche Chemikalien genau beim Fracking in welcher Menge eingesetzt werden und was genau die Einschränkungen des aktuellen Plans sind?



bin dadrüber gestolpert 



> wird Diesel eingesetzt, was Toluol, Xylol, Benzol enthält. Andere Stoffe sind Methanol, Etyhlenglykolmonobutylether usw. Alle diese Stoffe haben eins gemein, sie sind extrem giftig und reichern sich im Körper an



In der Doku war die rede von über 800 Zutaten bei Fraking Flüssigkeiten, eine giftiger als die andere  

RWE erzählt das was von nicht giftig^^ 

http://www.rwe.com/web/cms/de/712084/rwe-dea/know-how/foerderung/frac-technologie/fragen-antworten/

sonst WiKi

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrau...zte_Chemikalien.2C_Grundwassergef.C3.A4hrdung




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst.
> Die Industrie scheint einen Weg gefunden zu haben gefährliche Chemikalien nicht mehr kostenintensiv entsorgen zu müssen sondern kann sie jetzt ohne Auflagen einsetzen um den Gewinn zu steigern.
> Das scheint Lobbyarbeit in Perfektion gewesen zu sein.
> 
> Schade dass sich scheinbar alle davon blenden lassen.



Praktisch denn anderen Müll Pumpen die in die Tiere und verkaufen das dann als Lebensmmittel


----------



## Rolk (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Ich finde es unfassbar wenn auch nur darüber nachgedacht wird fracking bei uns zu erlauben. 
Beim fracking wird nicht nur für Jahrzente (eher Jahrhunderte) das Grundwasser verseucht, es werden auch Unmengen an Gasen frei die zum grossen Teil in die Atmosphäre entweichen wo sie extrem klimaschädlich wirken. Das CO2 das wir produzieren ist dagegen der reinste Kindergarten. Elendes schwarzgelbes Lobbyistenpack, die müssen dringenst raus aus der Regierung.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Am besten da wo Fraking betrieben wird das Wasser in Flaschen abfüllen und günstig in die Konzernzentralen liefern  Bundestag nicht vergessen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Endlager für die nächsten 40 Jahre. Oder für immer im Umkreis um Asse.



state of the art high tech. Da weiß man, dass die Subventionen gut angelegt waren 



> Was aus den Personen/Anlagen wird, denen Merkel ihr volles Vertrauen ausspricht, sollte inzwischen klar sein.



Hmm - geraten nicht normalerweise ...plags in Bedrängnis? Die Asse gehört aber zur großen Familie der ...leaks Plattformen. 




> Was hast du bisher so gelesen? Ich bin bei dem Thema nicht wirklich im Bild und muss das bei Gelegenheit unbedingt mal ändern.



Eine vollständige Auflistung findest du hier:
List of additives for hydraulic fracturing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In Nachrichten hat man vor allen Dingen die Benzolverbindungen thematisiert, aber da sind auch noch ein paar weitere Dinge dabei, die man ohne Schutzeinrichtung nicht handhaben darf.




> Wenn es wirkliche Prüfungen werden und nicht nur ein "Haben alle Arbeiter einen Helm auf? Gut, dann weiter zur nächsten Bohrung.", dann wär es wirklich eine Einschränkung.


 
Jetzt verwechselst du die angekündigten "strengen Umweltprüfungen" mit "strengen Arbeitssicherheitsprüfungen" 




clown44 schrieb:


> Das heist dann, daß es in wasserschutzgebieten Verboten ist.



Ist dieser Satz jetzt zynisch oder gutgläubig?


----------



## clown44 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

@ ruyven_macaran


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist dieser Satz jetzt zynisch oder gutgläubig?



Es ist schon so, daß dieser Satz Glaubwürdig gemeint ist.
Es soll soweit wie ich es verstanden habe, so sein bzw. so kommen, daß das Fraking in Wasserschutzgebieten Verboten werden soll( laut dem, was ich bis jetz so in den Nachrichten Gehört habe ).


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



clown44 schrieb:


> Es soll soweit wie ich es verstanden habe, so sein bzw. so kommen, daß das Fraking in Wasserschutzgebieten Verboten werden soll( laut dem, was ich bis jetz so in den Nachrichten Gehört habe ).


 
Bis zur ersten Ausnahmeregelung ist es dann nicht weit und dann wird der Abstand zum Schutzgebiet noch verringert und schließlich erklärt man dass die Schutzgebiete nun keine Schutzgebiete mehr sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



clown44 schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran
> 
> 
> Es ist schon so, daß dieser Satz Glaubwürdig gemeint ist.
> Es soll soweit wie ich es verstanden habe, so sein bzw. so kommen, daß das Fraking in Wasserschutzgebieten Verboten werden soll( laut dem, was ich bis jetz so in den Nachrichten Gehört habe ).


 
Ja, das soll so sein. Mir ging es aber eher darum, dass du diese -imho selbstverständliche und ziemlich harmlose- Einschränkung als "unter strengen Auflagen" bezeichnet hast.


----------



## Uter (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



poiu schrieb:


> RWE erzählt das was von nicht giftig^^


Wenn das stimmt, dann wär das schon mal nicht schlecht.



poiu schrieb:


> sonst WiKi


 Hier sieht es etwas anders aus, aber wirklich extrem kritische Stoffe haben ich hier auf den ersten Blick auch nicht gefunden.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich finde es unfassbar wenn auch nur darüber nachgedacht wird fracking bei uns zu erlauben.
> Beim fracking wird nicht nur für Jahrzente (eher Jahrhunderte) das Grundwasser verseucht, es werden auch Unmengen an Gasen frei die zum grossen Teil in die Atmosphäre entweichen wo sie extrem klimaschädlich wirken. Das CO2 das wir produzieren ist dagegen der reinste Kindergarten. Elendes schwarzgelbes Lobbyistenpack, die müssen dringenst raus aus der Regierung.


 So schnell würde ich nicht ohne nötige Informationen urteilen. 
Je nach Situation muss Fracking nicht das Grundwasser verseuchen und die Menge an freigesetzten Gasen ist auch nicht zwingend sehr hoch (je nach Methode kann sie sogar sehr klein sein). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - geraten nicht normalerweise ...plags in Bedrängnis?


Ja, meist scheitert die Person/das Vorhaben ziemlich schnell. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine vollständige Auflistung findest du hier:


Wobei die Liste nur für die USA gilt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Nachrichten hat man vor allen Dingen die Benzolverbindungen thematisiert, aber da sind auch noch ein paar weitere Dinge dabei, die man ohne Schutzeinrichtung nicht handhaben darf.


Die Frage ist auch ob und wie lange die Verbindungen in der Tiefe stabil sind. Auch hoch giftige Verbindung können in relativ kurzer Zeit zu harmlosen Stoffen zerfallen/reagieren. In dem Fall ist die Handhabung über der Bohrung das größte Risiko.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt verwechselst du die angekündigten "strengen Umweltprüfungen" mit "strengen Arbeitssicherheitsprüfungen"


Das war ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> So schnell würde ich nicht ohne nötige Informationen urteilen.
> Je nach Situation muss Fracking nicht das Grundwasser verseuchen und die Menge an freigesetzten Gasen ist auch nicht zwingend sehr hoch (je nach Methode kann sie sogar sehr klein sein).



"muss nicht" reicht bei Grundwasser aber nicht, da wird "kann nicht" gefordert. Und das nicht gewährleistet und diejenigen, die sich für eine Freigabe einsetzen, arbeiten auch nicht an Wegen, um das zu ändern.



> Wobei die Liste nur für die USA gilt.



Anforderungen, Firmen und Methoden sind in Deutschland die gleichen. Ohne massive Verbote werden also auch die gleichen Substanzen gewählt werden.



> Die Frage ist auch ob und wie lange die Verbindungen in der Tiefe stabil sind. Auch hoch giftige Verbindung können in relativ kurzer Zeit zu harmlosen Stoffen zerfallen/reagieren. In dem Fall ist die Handhabung über der Bohrung das größte Risiko.



Die meisten dieser Stoffe sind über längere Zeit stabil und letztlich ist das ja auch Teil des Konzeptes: Die Stoffe sollen u.a. die Poren im Gestein offen halten. Da in der Einsatztiefe sämtliche gängigen Beschleuniger für einen Abbau fehlen (kein Luftsauerstoff, kein UV-Licht, keine biologische Aktivität), ist also von einer gewissen Lebensdauer auszugehen. Und wir reden hier nun einmal von einem Verfahren, bei dem Stoffe prinzipipiell und nachweislich auch praktisch innerhalb weniger Jahre ins Grundwasser gelangen können (bei Unfällen sicherlich noch schneller - ein Bohrloch funktioniert nun einmal in beide Richtungen) und das ist für die meisten Chemikalien kein langer Zeitraum.


----------



## Uter (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "muss nicht" reicht bei Grundwasser aber nicht, da wird "kann nicht" gefordert.


Das ist klar, aber auch an vielen Stellen gegeben. Um den Rest auszuschließen ist die Politik da, entsprechend ist es einfach entscheidend, wie genau die Einschränkungen sind bzw. werden. Ein generelles "Fracking ist doof" ist nicht angebracht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das nicht gewährleistet und diejenigen, die sich für eine Freigabe einsetzen, arbeiten auch nicht an Wegen, um das zu ändern.


Jain. In D ist die Akzeptanz für solche Umweltverschmutzungen, wie sie in den USA durch das Fracking entstehen, nicht gegeben. Entsprechend sind die Energieerzeuger durchaus daran interessiert, dass nichts passiert (oder es niemand erfährt ). Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die Politik, die das grundsätzlich regeln sollte. Wie die Regelung jetzt genau aussehen soll ist eben die Frage.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anforderungen, Firmen und Methoden sind in Deutschland die gleichen. Ohne massive Verbote werden also auch die gleichen Substanzen gewählt werden.


Die Anforderungen und Methoden sind eben nicht zwingend die gleichen. Zusätzlich kann es sein, dass in D schon Gesetze in Kraft sind, die den Einsatz bestimmter Stoffe stark einschränken. (Andersrum könn(t)en es natürlich auch in den USA Gesetze für die Umwelt geben. ) Die Rechtliche Lage ist mir einfach noch nicht bewusst, falls jemand mehr weiß, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten dieser Stoffe sind über längere Zeit stabil und letztlich ist das ja auch Teil des Konzeptes: Die Stoffe sollen u.a. die Poren im Gestein offen halten.


Die Poren werden v.a. von Sand offen gehalten. Die Chemikalien haben v.a. andere Aufgaben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da in der Einsatztiefe sämtliche gängigen Beschleuniger für einen Abbau fehlen (kein Luftsauerstoff, kein UV-Licht, keine biologische Aktivität), ist also von einer gewissen Lebensdauer auszugehen.


Die gängigsten Beschleuniger sind Temperatur- und Druckänderungen. Beides ist gegeben. Klar gibt es eine gewisse Lebensdauer, aber es fehlen einfach die Infos, was man unter ihr verstehen darf. Ein Monat? Ein Jahr? 10 Jahre? 100 Jahre? Länger?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wir reden hier nun einmal von einem Verfahren, bei dem Stoffe prinzipipiell und nachweislich auch praktisch innerhalb weniger Jahre ins Grundwasser gelangen können (bei Unfällen sicherlich noch schneller - ein Bohrloch funktioniert nun einmal in beide Richtungen) und das ist für die meisten Chemikalien kein langer Zeitraum.


 Beides trifft auf jedes Chemieunternehmen in größerem Umfang zu. Die Frage ist einfach, wie wahrscheinlich ist es bzw. wie senkt die Gesetzeslage die Wahrscheinlichkeit und was ist der beste Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und Kosten.


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> So schnell würde ich nicht ohne nötige Informationen urteilen.
> Je nach Situation muss Fracking nicht das Grundwasser verseuchen und die Menge an freigesetzten Gasen ist auch nicht zwingend sehr hoch (je nach Methode kann sie sogar sehr klein sein).


 
Also mir reichen meine Informationen. Man sollte seine Infos auch nicht gerade aus den Werbespots der "Fracking" Firmen holen. 
Beim Fracking ist noch selten etwas gutes rausgekommen, ausser dem Gewinn der Konzerne welche das Fracking betreiben.


----------



## PhilSe (1. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Ich bin klar GEGEN das fracking...Als nebenwirkung gesagter Technik mal eben die Gesundheit mehrerer Tausend bis Zehn oder gar Hunderttausender zu gefährden indem das Grundwasser verseucht wird, find ich nicht ok. Profitieren tun davon nur wenige richtig, die meisten leiden darunter...Früher oder später...


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Ja, die Franzosen machen das richtig. Generelles Verbot und fertig. Keine Auflagen die früher oder später umgangen oder aufgeweicht werden.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Rolk schrieb:


> Beim Fracking ist noch selten etwas gutes rausgekommen, ausser dem Gewinn der Konzerne welche das Fracking betreiben.


 
Ich kenne die Filmausschnitte in denen gezeigt wird dass das Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn sogar entzündlich ist.
Wie weit muss es denn kommen damit sowas passiert?
Und will das überhaupt einer? Ich meine jetzt außer den Energieunternehmen denen das scheinbar egal ist was langfristig passiert.


----------



## Uter (1. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also mir reichen meine Informationen. Man sollte seine Infos auch nicht gerade aus den Werbespots der "Fracking" Firmen holen.


Ich versuche durchaus mich unabhängig und möglichst objektiv zu informieren, dazu zählt aber auch, dass ich keine Vorurteile haben will, die aus ganz anderen Situationen stammen. Trotzdem muss man natürlich auch diese anderen Situationen beobachten und unteruchen ob das hier auch passieren kann bzw. wie es vermieden werden kann.



Rolk schrieb:


> Beim Fracking ist noch selten etwas gutes rausgekommen, ausser dem Gewinn der Konzerne welche das Fracking betreiben.


 Bei welchem Rohstoffabbau ist das anders? 



PhilSe schrieb:


> Als nebenwirkung gesagter Technik mal eben die Gesundheit mehrerer Tausend bis Zehn oder gar Hunderttausender zu gefährden indem das Grundwasser verseucht wird, find ich nicht ok. Profitieren tun davon nur wenige richtig, die meisten leiden darunter...Früher oder später...


 Es muss eben nicht zwingend das Grundwasser verseucht werden und es muss auch nicht die Gesundheit gefährdet werden. (Siehe "Clean Fracking".)
Zum Profit s.o.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Es muss eben nicht zwingend das Grundwasser verseucht werden und es muss auch nicht die Gesundheit gefährdet werden. (Siehe "Clean Fracking".)


 
Du weiß also was in 50 Jahren ist wenn so lange Fracking in einer Region betrieben wird?
In 50 Jahren gibt es die Konzerne nicht mehr die das gemacht haben oder pochen auf Verjährung und am Ende muss den Schaden an der Umwelt der Staat sprich Steuerzahler zahlen.

Ich weiß dass ich jetzt abschweife. 
Aber schau dir doch die Kohleförderung in Deutschland an.
Dort wurde jahrzehntelang gebuddelt und gefördert. Jetzt sind große Landstriche verwüstet bzw. der Untergrund ausgehöhlt.
Zahlen die Unternehmen den entstandenen Schaden oder muss die Allgemeinheit dafür aufkommen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Das ist klar, aber auch an vielen Stellen gegeben. Um den Rest auszuschließen ist die Politik da, entsprechend ist es einfach entscheidend, wie genau die Einschränkungen sind bzw. werden. Ein generelles "Fracking ist doof" ist nicht angebracht.
> 
> Jain. In D ist die Akzeptanz für solche Umweltverschmutzungen, wie sie in den USA durch das Fracking entstehen, nicht gegeben. Entsprechend sind die Energieerzeuger durchaus daran interessiert, dass nichts passiert (oder es niemand erfährt ). Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die Politik, die das grundsätzlich regeln sollte. Wie die Regelung jetzt genau aussehen soll ist eben die Frage.



"Fracking ist doof" ggf. nicht, das ist einfach nur platt. Aber für "Fracking ist derzeit nicht sicher" gibt es mehr als genug Anhaltspunkte. Und es ist imho nicht Aufgabe der Politik, sich zu überlegen, wie man das ändern könnte, sondern es ist Aufgabe der Industrie es eindeutig zu demonstrieren (gerne erstmal in den USA...), wenn (wenn!) sich das mal ändern sollte. Stattdessen hört man jetzt aber schon die ersten Stimmen, die mehr "Grundlagen"Forschung z.B. in Form von Probebohrungen und Gesteinsuntersuchungen fordern, weil man ja nicht mal wüsste, wo wieviel Gas liegt.
Das ergibt unterm Strich das alzu oft gesehene Bild: Die Industrie will eine potentiell hochgefährliche Technik z.T. auf Staatskosten installieren, um dann die Gewinne abzuschöpfen. Der von einigen Politikern getätigte Vergleich mit der Atomindustrie ist zwar vielleicht ein bißchen überspitzt, aber der Grundgedanke ist in der Tat der gleiche.



> Die gängigsten Beschleuniger sind Temperatur- und Druckänderungen.



Welche komplexe Chemikalie zersetzt sich denn bitte selbst, nur weil der Druck steigt? Es gibt ein paar Sprengstoffe, die bei extrem starker (und bevorzugt plötzlicher) Druckeinwirkung zünden, aber ansonsten stabilisieren hohe Drücke komplexe Moleküle eher noch. Nur wenn man eine Umsetzung mit einem externen Stoff hat, dann kann es zu einer Reaktionsbeschleunigung kommen. Aber wie schon gesagt: Da unten hat man keinen Sauerstoff. Sondern nur ziemlich reaktionsunwillige Gesteine und Wasser. Entweder die Chemikalien sind selbst instabil, oder sie bleiben erhalten.



> Klar gibt es eine gewisse Lebensdauer, aber es fehlen einfach die Infos, was man unter ihr verstehen darf. Ein Monat? Ein Jahr? 10 Jahre? 100 Jahre? Länger?



Warten wir doch einfach mal ab, bis die in den USA verseuchten Grundwasserschichten wieder genießbar sind. Dann kann man erneut darüber nachdenken, ob Fracking eine gute Idee ist.
Ich persönlich tippe eher auf die 100 Jahre - und ich würde alles über 100 Stunden für höchst bedenklich halten. Schließlich käme es zu einen großflächigegen Ausfall der gesamten Trinkwasserversorgung. Sowas darf nicht länger anhalten.



> Beides trifft auf jedes Chemieunternehmen in größerem Umfang zu.



Nein. Bei einem Chemieunternehmen treten, außer bei auch als solchen anzuzeigenden Störfällen, nichts aus. Und selbst dann gibt es sekundäre Auffangssystem, die in aller Regel jegliche Grundwassergefährdung verhindern und wenn selbst die nicht mehr ausreichen, sind immer noch großflächige Sanierungsmaßnahmen möglich, die die Substanzen der Umwelt entziehen, bevor diese bis ins Grundwasser wandern können.

Wenn die Gasindustrie bereit ist einen vergleichbaren Aufwand zu treiben, also das gesamte Gasreservoir als chemischen Sicherheitsbereich zu behandeln und zu isolieren, spräche aus dieser Sicht nichts mehr gegen Fracking.
Aber das Einziehen der Schutzwände würde bedeuten, dass Erdgas neuerdings im Tagebau gewonne wird 



> Die Frage ist einfach, wie wahrscheinlich ist es bzw. wie senkt die Gesetzeslage die Wahrscheinlichkeit und was ist der beste Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und Kosten.


 
Der beste Kompromiss aus Sicherheit der Bevölkerung und Kosten für Unternehmen, an denen bis dato nicht einmal Arbeitsplätze hängen, ist: 100% Sicherheit. Darüber muss man nicht streiten, oder?




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Filmausschnitte in denen gezeigt wird dass das Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn sogar entzündlich ist.
> Wie weit muss es denn kommen damit sowas passiert?


 
Dafür muss es gar nicht sooo weit kommen (es gibt auch natürliche Quellen, die man anzünden kann. Ganz ohne Fracking), Gas ist schließlich deutlich schwerer abzudichten, als die flüssigen Chemikalien. Abseits einer bei sehr hohen Konzentrationen ggf. resultierenden Brandgefahr in Gebäuden ist das aber auch kein Problem. Nur ein Indiz dafür, dass die Fracking-Bohrungen eben alles andere als dicht sind und bei noch ein bißchen mehr Undichtigkeit ggf. gar kein Wasser mehr genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der beste Kompromiss aus Sicherheit der Bevölkerung und Kosten für Unternehmen, an denen bis dato nicht einmal Arbeitsplätze hängen, ist: 100% Sicherheit. Darüber muss man nicht streiten, oder?


 
Seit wann gibt es irgendwo 100%?


----------



## Bärenmarke (2. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



sfc schrieb:


> Ich empfehle, einfach weniger oder gar kein Auto mehr zu fahren. Aber das ist in unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft ein schweres Thema. Man muss sich nur mal auf den überfüllten Straßen umsehen. Fast überall sitzt nur ein Figürchen im Wagen.


 
In vielen Regionen geht es ohne Auto nunmal nicht

Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Auto gar nicht so schlimm, schau dir doch mal die Schiffahrt an... Hier sollte man mal alternative Antriebe einführen, da wäre das Einsparpotenzial um einiges höher.

Hier ist im übrigen ein Bericht zur BASF und Fracking Schiefergasförderung: BASF sieht Potentiale durch Fracking auch in Deutschland - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ

Gibt es eig. auch nicht umweltschädliche Chemikalien, welche dafür eingesetzt werden könnten? Kennt sich da jemand aus?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Uter (3. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du weiß also was in 50 Jahren ist wenn so lange Fracking in einer Region betrieben wird?
> In 50 Jahren gibt es die Konzerne nicht mehr die das gemacht haben oder pochen auf Verjährung und am Ende muss den Schaden an der Umwelt der Staat sprich Steuerzahler zahlen.


 Deswegen braucht es jetzt schon strenge Regeln und Kontrollen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Fracking ist doof" ggf. nicht, das ist einfach nur platt. Aber für "Fracking ist derzeit nicht sicher" gibt es mehr als genug Anhaltspunkte.


Mir ist kein Anhaltspunkt dafür bekannt, dass Fracking in Gebieten, die sehr gut dafür geeignet sind problematisch ist. Klar, wenn man überall frackt, wo man Gas vermutet (siehe USA), dann ist es hochkritisch, aber die Frage ist einfach wie die gesetzlichen Grenzen sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und es ist imho nicht Aufgabe der Politik, sich zu überlegen, wie man das ändern könnte, sondern es ist Aufgabe der Industrie es eindeutig zu demonstrieren (gerne erstmal in den USA...), wenn (wenn!) sich das mal ändern sollte.


Wie soll die "Industrie" etwas demonstrieren, das verboten ist. In anderen Ländern wo andere Gesetzt und eine andere Situation ist, ist das auch nicht zwingend möglich. Nein, die Aufgabe der Politik ist es Experten zu befragen und dann zu entscheiden wie man die Grenzen zieht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stattdessen hört man jetzt aber schon die ersten Stimmen, die mehr "Grundlagen"Forschung z.B. in Form von Probebohrungen und Gesteinsuntersuchungen fordern, weil man ja nicht mal wüsste, wo wieviel Gas liegt.


Natürlich. Wenn man nicht weiß wie der Untergrund aussieht, dann weiß man auch nicht ob das Gebiet geeignet ist oder kritisch ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welche komplexe Chemikalie zersetzt sich denn bitte selbst, nur weil der Druck steigt?


Die, die zu einer Form mit kleinerem Volumen reagieren können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur wenn man eine Umsetzung mit einem externen Stoff hat, dann kann es zu einer Reaktionsbeschleunigung kommen.


Die Chemikalien, die nicht reagieren sind v.a. Schmierstoffe und die kann man vermutlich ziemlich unkritisch wählen. (Ölbasierte Schmierstoffe sollten in einer Erdöl und -gas Lagerstätte nicht das Problem sein.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt: Da unten hat man keinen Sauerstoff.


Im Wasser ist O gelöst. Wie viel das bei dem Druck ist weiß ich nicht, aber die Menge der Chemikalien ist auch um ein vielfaches geringer als die Menge an genutztem Wasser.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sondern nur ziemlich reaktionsunwillige Gesteine und Wasser. Entweder die Chemikalien sind selbst instabil, oder sie bleiben erhalten.


... und u.U. ziemlich viele verschiedene Chemikalien, die auch untereinander reagieren können. (Abgesehen davon müssen die Gesteine nicht so reaktionsunwillig sein.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warten wir doch einfach mal ab, bis die in den USA verseuchten Grundwasserschichten wieder genießbar sind. Dann kann man erneut darüber nachdenken, ob Fracking eine gute Idee ist.


Du vermischst absolute Risikobohrungen bzw. teilweise sogar hingenommene Folgen mit dem Versuch nur unproblematische Stellen zu nutzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich tippe eher auf die 100 Jahre - und ich würde alles über 100 Stunden für höchst bedenklich halten.


Die ist bewusst, dass die Grundwasserschutzgebiete z.T. über die Zeit definiert sind? Im Bereich 2 wären das 50 Tage, also 1200 Stunden, die das Wasser/Chemikalien stabil sein müssen, damit sie überhaupt zur Entnahmestelle gelangen können und das ist auch die Zeit, die man hat um zu reagieren, wenn man in diesen Schutzgebieten Bohrungen verbitet. Diese 50 Tage entsprechen i.d.R. über 100m. Was galubst du wie lang die Chemikalien brauchen um aus der Tiefe aufzusteigen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schließlich käme es zu einen großflächigegen Ausfall der gesamten Trinkwasserversorgung. Sowas darf nicht länger anhalten.


Dazu kommt es nur, wenn es ein Erdbeben gibt, das so stark ist, dass die Chemikalien fast frei fließen können (und so stark ist, dass es sowas wie dichte Rohre in einem Umkreis von mehreren km eh nicht mehr gibt).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Bei einem Chemieunternehmen treten, außer bei auch als solchen anzuzeigenden Störfällen, nichts aus.


Das sollte beim Fracking nicht anders sein. Mit den Auffangsystemen hast du natürlich recht, aber dafür handelt es sich bei Chemiekonzernen potentiell auch um ganz andere Mengen bzw. kritischere Stoffe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der beste Kompromiss aus Sicherheit der Bevölkerung und Kosten für Unternehmen, an denen bis dato nicht einmal Arbeitsplätze hängen, ist: 100% Sicherheit. Darüber muss man nicht streiten, oder?


Fracking gibt es laut Wiki in D schon seit 1961.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Deswegen braucht es jetzt schon strenge Regeln und Kontrollen.





Uter schrieb:


> Nein, die Aufgabe der Politik ist es Experten zu befragen und dann zu entscheiden wie man die Grenzen zieht.


 
 Blöd nur wenn die "Experten" auf den Gehaltslisten der Unternehmen stehen die eben Fracking betreiben wollen.
Es ist ja heute schon fast üblich dass Unternehmen Mitarbeiter haben die Gesetzestexte ausarbeiten und sie dann dem Bundestag präsentieren weil im Bundestag oder in dem zuständigen Ministerium niemand hockt der auch nur ansatzweise die Ahnung davon hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> In vielen Regionen geht es ohne Auto nunmal nicht



Die Regionen, in denen es gar nicht ohne geht, sind aber sehr dünn besiedelt (deswegen ist die lokale Infrastruktur ja so schlecht), was insgesamt nicht zu dem Verkehrsaufkommen führt, dass wir de facto haben.



> Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Auto gar nicht so schlimm, schau dir doch mal die Schiffahrt an... Hier sollte man mal alternative Antriebe einführen, da wäre das Einsparpotenzial um einiges höher.



Schiffe sind mit großem Abstand die effizientesten mit fossilen Energieträgern angetriebenen Verkehrsmittel. Und "alternative" Antriebe beschränken sich auf ein einziges, mit der modernen Wirtschaft inkomptibles Konzept.



> Gibt es eig. auch nicht umweltschädliche Chemikalien, welche dafür eingesetzt werden könnten? Kennt sich da jemand aus?


 
Das reine Grundprinzip der Porenerweiterung geht komplett ohne Chemikalien. Aber der derzeitige Boom geht wohl ausschließlich darauf zurück, dass man mit denen neuen Chemikaliencocktails Lagerstätten ausbeuten kann, die bislang als nicht förderbar sind.





Uter schrieb:


> Mir ist kein Anhaltspunkt dafür bekannt, dass Fracking in Gebieten, die sehr gut dafür geeignet sind problematisch ist. Klar, wenn man überall frackt, wo man Gas vermutet (siehe USA), dann ist es hochkritisch,



Welchen Zusammenhang gibt es bitte schön zwischen dem Gebiet und dem Risiko? Wenn ich Chemikalien mit einer bestimmten Methode in den Untergrund pumpe, dann hängt die Gefahr einer ungewollten Freisetzung wohl allein von den Chemikalien und der Methode ab. Nicht vom Untergrund.



> Wie soll die "Industrie" etwas demonstrieren, das verboten ist. In anderen Ländern wo andere Gesetzt und eine andere Situation ist, ist das auch nicht zwingend möglich.



Nicht? Wieso nicht?
Und davon abgesehen: Ist das mein Problem? Wenn jemand morgen ein Kernkraftwerk präsentiert, dass ohne radiaktive Abschirmung funktionieren soll, dann lasse ich das den auch nicht "vorführen".



> Nein, die Aufgabe der Politik ist es Experten zu befragen und dann zu entscheiden wie man die Grenzen zieht.



Aber nicht Experten, die die Gasindustrie ausgesucht hat und auch nicht Expertisen, die den Steuerzahler Millionen kosten.



> Natürlich. Wenn man nicht weiß wie der Untergrund aussieht, dann weiß man auch nicht ob das Gebiet geeignet ist oder kritisch ist.



Also ich finde es keineswegs "natürlich", dass ein Unternehmen vom Staat auf dem Silberteller alles serviert bekommt, was es für seine Planungen braucht.



> Die, die zu einer Form mit kleinerem Volumen reagieren können.



Und wieviele Flüssigkeiten kennst du so, die durch intramolekulare Umstrukturierungen eine nenneswerte Volumenänderung erzielen können? 



> Die Chemikalien, die nicht reagieren sind v.a. Schmierstoffe und die kann man vermutlich ziemlich unkritisch wählen. (Ölbasierte Schmierstoffe sollten in einer Erdöl und -gas Lagerstätte nicht das Problem sein.)



Also z.B. Benzol hat keine Schmiereigenschaften. Welche Reaktionen ergeben sich zwischen Benzol und Schiefer?



> Im Wasser ist O gelöst. Wie viel das bei dem Druck ist weiß ich nicht



Die Menge entspricht der Konzentration beim letzten Luftkontakt des Wassers - also bei 1 bar (aufgrund der Lagerung ggf. noch verringert, weil das Wasser erwärmt und/oder ohne Unterbindung biologischer Prozesse gelagert wurde). Und dieses gelangt nun in eine Umgebung voller Methan, einem wirklich hervorragenden Reduktionsmittel.



> Abgesehen davon müssen die Gesteine nicht so reaktionsunwillig sein.



Siehe oben: Nenn doch mal ein paar typische Reaktionen von Schiefer.
Ich will keine allgemeinen Hypothesen aufstellen, was "sein muss". Ich sage nur, was zu den vorkommenden Substanzen bekannt ist. Und die sind nun einmal durchgängig für ihre Langlebigkeit bekannt, nicht für ihr Reaktionspotential.



> Du vermischst absolute Risikobohrungen bzw. teilweise sogar hingenommene Folgen mit dem Versuch nur unproblematische Stellen zu nutzen.



Erkläre doch mal bitte, was eine "Risikobohrung" ist.



> Die ist bewusst, dass die Grundwasserschutzgebiete z.T. über die Zeit definiert sind? Im Bereich 2 wären das 50 Tage, also 1200 Stunden, die das Wasser/Chemikalien stabil sein müssen, damit sie überhaupt zur Entnahmestelle gelangen können und das ist auch die Zeit, die man hat um zu reagieren, wenn man in diesen Schutzgebieten Bohrungen verbitet. Diese 50 Tage entsprechen i.d.R. über 100m. Was galubst du wie lang die Chemikalien brauchen um aus der Tiefe aufzusteigen?



Entlang des Bohrloches: Wenige Minuten. Und im Gegensatz zu einem Schutz vor überirdischen Verunreingungen, bei denen du eben versuchen kannst, die Verunreinigung aufzunehmen, kommst du an eine von unten eindringende Verunreinigung nicht ran.


----------



## Uter (3. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Blöd nur wenn die "Experten" auf den Gehaltslisten der Unternehmen stehen die eben Fracking betreiben wollen.
> Es ist ja heute schon fast üblich dass Unternehmen Mitarbeiter haben die Gesetzestexte ausarbeiten und sie dann dem Bundestag präsentieren weil im Bundestag oder in dem zuständigen Ministerium niemand hockt der auch nur ansatzweise die Ahnung davon hat.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht Experten, die die Gasindustrie  ausgesucht hat und auch nicht Expertisen, die den Steuerzahler Millionen  kosten.


Das ist in der Tat ein großes Problem, aber in allen Bereichen und deshalb ein anderes Thema. Unabhängige Experten gibt es genug.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welchen Zusammenhang gibt es bitte schön zwischen dem Gebiet und dem Risiko? Wenn ich Chemikalien mit einer bestimmten Methode in den Untergrund pumpe, dann hängt die Gefahr einer ungewollten Freisetzung wohl allein von den Chemikalien und der Methode ab. Nicht vom Untergrund.


Wenn man das Bohrloch abdichtet (was man recht einfach testen kann - und afaik gibt es abgesehen von Tiefseeborhungen kaum Probleme), dann hängt das Risiko allein vom Untergrund ab. Wenn man zwischen dem Fracking-Bereich und den Aquifernen k(?)m mächtige Schichten aus undurchlässigem Gestein hat und das Gebiet keine tektonischen Störungen hat und auch nicht tektonisch aktiv ist, dann kann einfach keine Chemikalie der Welt ins Grundwasser gelangen. Auch nicht, wenn es sich um hunderte (oder tausende?) Liter Flusssäure handeln würde, die potentiell einen Teil des Gesteins auflösen könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht? Wieso nicht?
> Und davon abgesehen: Ist das mein Problem? Wenn jemand morgen ein Kernkraftwerk präsentiert, dass ohne radiaktive Abschirmung funktionieren soll, dann lasse ich das den auch nicht "vorführen".


Andere Geologie = Andere Situation
Wieso argumentierst du so negativ? Nach deiner aktuellen Argumentationsweise müsste man alles verbieten, was potentiell negative Folgen haben könnte, also alles.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich finde es keineswegs "natürlich", dass ein Unternehmen vom Staat auf dem Silberteller alles serviert bekommt, was es für seine Planungen braucht.


Niemand hat davon gesprochen, dass der Staat diese Untersuchungen alleine zahlen muss. I.d.R. zahlen die Energiekonzerne für die Suche nach Rohstoffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieviele Flüssigkeiten kennst du so, die durch intramolekulare Umstrukturierungen eine nenneswerte Volumenänderung erzielen können?


Warum intramolekular? Im Fall von den USA reden wir von ca. 750 teils hochreaktiven Chemikalien, die alle miteinander Reagieren können und das teilweise definitiv machen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also z.B. Benzol hat keine Schmiereigenschaften. Welche Reaktionen ergeben sich zwischen Benzol und Schiefer?


Wie die Reaktionen mit dem Gestein sind könnte ich höchstens sagen, wenn ich alle beteiligten Chemikalien und die genaue Geologie kennen würde. Aber auch Benzol kann und wird mit den anderen Chemikalien reagieren. Die entstehenden Stoffe müssen nicht besser sein, aber sie können auch völlig unkritisch sein. Ohne die genauen Stoffe zu kennen kann man einfach nicht urteilen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Menge entspricht der Konzentration beim letzten Luftkontakt des Wassers - also bei 1 bar (aufgrund der Lagerung ggf. noch verringert, weil das Wasser erwärmt und/oder ohne Unterbindung biologischer Prozesse gelagert wurde). Und dieses gelangt nun in eine Umgebung voller Methan, einem wirklich hervorragenden Reduktionsmittel.


... welches im Idealfall in kürzester Zeit nahezu vollständig gefördert wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erkläre doch mal bitte, was eine "Risikobohrung" ist.


Für mich ist eine "Risikobohrung" eine Bohrung, bei der ein sehr hohes Gefahrenpotential hingenommen wird. Mögliche Ursachen: Missachtung der Sicherheitsvorschrifen (überirdisches Auslaufen der Chemikalien oder fehlende/fehlerhafte Abdichtung der Bohrung); Tektonisch aktives Gebiet (im schlimmsten Fall gibt es ein Erdbeben und die Chemikalien landen überall wo sie nicht hin gehören); tektonisch verworfenes Gebiet (an Störungen können die Chemikalien u.U. in Gängen aufsteigen); geologisch ungeeignetes Gebiet (die Chemikalien werden erst gar nicht durch bestimmte Schichten aufgehalten).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entlang des Bohrloches: Wenige Minuten. Und im Gegensatz zu einem Schutz vor überirdischen Verunreingungen, bei denen du eben versuchen kannst, die Verunreinigung aufzunehmen, kommst du an eine von unten eindringende Verunreinigung nicht ran.


 Wenn das Bohrloch wirklich undicht ist (wie gesagt, das lässt sich vermeiden), dann kann man es immernoch verfüllen oder durch Wasser einen Überdruck erzeugen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn man das Bohrloch abdichtet (was man recht einfach testen kann - und afaik gibt es abgesehen von Tiefseeborhungen kaum Probleme), dann hängt das Risiko allein vom Untergrund ab. Wenn man zwischen dem Fracking-Bereich und den Aquifernen k(?)m mächtige Schichten aus undurchlässigem Gestein hat und das Gebiet keine tektonischen Störungen hat und auch nicht tektonisch aktiv ist, dann kann einfach keine Chemikalie der Welt ins Grundwasser gelangen. Auch nicht, wenn es sich um hunderte (oder tausende?) Liter Flusssäure handeln würde, die potentiell einen Teil des Gesteins auflösen könnte.



Es gab zumindest mit Erdwärmebohrungen schon z.T. massive Probleme und generell hast du überall, wo Gasfirmen über Fracking nachdenken, eine sehr solide, undurchlässige Deckschicht. Denn sonst wäre da kein Methan mehr 

In wie weit es möglich ist, die Bohrlöcher ausreichend zuverlässig abzudichten, mögen die erwähnten unabhängigen Experten (so es sie denn gibt - nenneswerte nicht-industrielle Forschung auf dem Gebiet wäre mir nicht bekannt, erst recht nicht, wenn man universitäre ""Kooperationen"" abzieht) beurteilen. Aber Fakt ist, dass diverse Fracker bislang entweder nicht in der Lage oder nicht willens waren, die nötigen Maßnahmen zu treffen und Fakt ist auch, dass die durchaus nicht finanzsch- und PR-schwache Fracking-Lobby in Deutschland bislang keinen Bedarf sah, klarzustellen, dass hier alles ganz anders ist. Was mich zu dem Schluss kommen lässt, dass deutlich bessere Methoden, die das ganze ungefährlich machen würden, in der Tat entweder nicht existieren oder den interessierten Unternehmen auch in Deutschland zu teuer sind.



> Wieso argumentierst du so negativ? Nach deiner aktuellen Argumentationsweise müsste man alles verbieten, was potentiell negative Folgen haben könnte, also alles.



Nach meiner aktuellen Argumentation müsste man alles verbieten, was mit einer nenneswerten Wahrscheinlichkeit großflächig Lebensgrundlagen zerstört. Das nicht alles, nicht einmal annäherend. Aber das ist ein Großteil dessen, was einem später sehr, sehr viel Ärger einbringen kann. Und wie gesagt: Es gibt genug Gelgenheiten für die Industrie, die Sicherheit ihrer Verfahren zu beweisen. Bislang hat sie das genaue Gegenteil gemacht.



> Niemand hat davon gesprochen, dass der Staat diese Untersuchungen alleine zahlen muss. I.d.R. zahlen die Energiekonzerne für die Suche nach Rohstoffen.



Die Forderungen, die ich diese Woche in der Zeitung lesen durfte, sprachen von geologischer Grundlagenforschung.



> Warum intramolekular? Im Fall von den USA reden wir von ca. 750 teils hochreaktiven Chemikalien, die alle miteinander Reagieren können und das teilweise definitiv machen.



Hmm - okay. Das hab ich in der Tat nicht betrachtet. Ich würde aber mal sagen: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit (du magst ja Wahrscheinlichkeiten...), dass zufällig zwei (oder mehr) der eingesetzten Chemikalien untereinander unter den gegebenen Bedingungen innerhalb eines kurzen Zeitraumes zu vollkommen ungefährlichen Stoffen geringeren Volumens reagieren, ist wohl eher <50% und man könnte von den Firmen somit wiederum verlangen, vor einer Erlaubnis den Beweis zu erbingen, dass dies passiert.



> ... welches im Idealfall in kürzester Zeit nahezu vollständig gefördert wird.



?



> Für mich ist eine "Risikobohrung" eine Bohrung, bei der ein sehr hohes Gefahrenpotential hingenommen wird. Mögliche Ursachen: Missachtung der Sicherheitsvorschrifen (überirdisches Auslaufen der Chemikalien oder fehlende/fehlerhafte Abdichtung der Bohrung); Tektonisch aktives Gebiet (im schlimmsten Fall gibt es ein Erdbeben und die Chemikalien landen überall wo sie nicht hin gehören); tektonisch verworfenes Gebiet (an Störungen können die Chemikalien u.U. in Gängen aufsteigen); geologisch ungeeignetes Gebiet (die Chemikalien werden erst gar nicht durch bestimmte Schichten aufgehalten).



Wie gesagt:
Unter durchlässigen Gesteinsschichten sammelt und hält sich Erdgas nicht über Jahrmillionen. Alle interessanten Vorkommen sind dicht, solange bis sie jemand anbohrt. Afaik kam es in keinem der US-(Un)Fälle zu einer Verurteilung wegen missachteter Vorschriften. Natürliche Erdbeben wären mir auch keine als Freisetzungsursache bekannt.



> Wenn das Bohrloch wirklich undicht ist (wie gesagt, das lässt sich vermeiden), dann kann man es immernoch verfüllen oder durch Wasser einen Überdruck erzeugen.


 
Wasser ist leichter als Gestein - und weder chemikalien- noch gasdicht. Das Methan würde etwaige Substanzen im Bohrloch einfach mitreißen, wenn es nach oben steigt. (falls du auf aktives Drücken von oben -statt einfacher Gravitation- abzielst: Sowas geht nur, wenn die Bohrung selbst in höheren Schichten absolut druckdicht ist. Und das ist bei einem Loch in der Erde nicht der Fall)
Eine defekte Gasbohrung zu verschließen ist EXTREM schwierig. Nur mal so als Beispiel (eigentlich sollte hier die verunfalte Plattform vom letzten Jahr kommen, aber der erste Suchtreffer war noch besser):
Erdgas-Leck in der Nordsee
300.000 Tonnen pro Jahr, die in die Athmosphäre strömen.
Seit 1990
Gegenmaßnahmen? Es gibt keine.



Wie gesagt: Ich will hier nicht als pauschaler Fortschrittverweigerer auftreten. Aber wenn die üblichen Verdächtigen eine theoretisch riskante Technik mit langer Problemgeschichte durchdrücken wollen, ohne das es irgend einen Hinweis auf gesteigertes Problembewußtsein oder Gegenmaßnahmen gibt, dafür aber um so mehr Hinweise auf die ach-so-hohen-Einnahmen-und-ein-paar-Arbeitsplätzchen, dann schrillen bei mir alle Alarmglocken. Denn da geht es ganz klar um Risiko gegen bares.
Und das Risiko beinhaltet in dem Fall irreparable Schäden.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das Risiko beinhaltet in dem Fall irreparable Schäden.


 
Irreparabel vielleicht nicht aber die Unternehmen die die Gewinne abschröpfen werden sich nicht daran beteiligen die Schäden wieder auszugleichen. Das wird gerne dem Staat überlassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Nicht einmal der Staat kann eine Verunreinigung in mehreren 100 m Tiefe entfernen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Fracking gibt es laut Wiki in D schon seit 1961.



Man hat doch auch schon während dem dritten Reich Öl aus Schiefergasvorkommen gewonnen oder täusche ich mich da? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Regionen, in denen es gar nicht ohne geht, sind aber sehr dünn besiedelt (deswegen ist die lokale Infrastruktur ja so schlecht), was insgesamt nicht zu dem Verkehrsaufkommen führt, dass wir de facto haben.



Wenn man nicht gerade in der Großstadt lebt und dort auch arbeitet braucht man zwangsläufig ein Auto, du kannst ja nicht von jedem verlangen, dass er in die Stadt zieht  Von daher brauch eig. schon ein Großteil der Bevölkerung ein Auto.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schiffe sind mit großem Abstand die effizientesten mit fossilen Energieträgern angetriebenen Verkehrsmittel. Und "alternative" Antriebe beschränken sich auf ein einziges, mit der modernen Wirtschaft inkomptibles Konzept.



Effizient vielleicht, aber auch die saubersten? Ich hab letztens einen Artikel gelesen, dass die 17 größten Schiffe der Welt die Umwelt mehr belasten, als alle Autos weltweit zusammen Von daher gibt es da schon Verbesserungspotenzial wie ich finde




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das reine Grundprinzip der Porenerweiterung geht komplett ohne Chemikalien. Aber der derzeitige Boom geht wohl ausschließlich darauf zurück, dass man mit denen neuen Chemikaliencocktails Lagerstätten ausbeuten kann, die bislang als nicht förderbar sind.



Danke für die Erläuterung. Dann wird es Zeit für ein neues Verfahren


----------



## MOD6699 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Ich habe kein Auto somit hat sich das thema für mich erledigt die bösen seid ihr!!!


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht einmal der Staat kann eine Verunreinigung in mehreren 100 m Tiefe entfernen.


 
Das soll der Staat auch nicht machen. Es ist Aufgabe des Unternehmes dafür zu sorgen dass die Chemikalien nach dem Fracking wieder entfernt werden.
Wenn sie dafür keine Lösung anbieten können gibt es eben kein Fracking.

Aber bei der Atomkraft ist der Staat auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen.
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass die Energieunternehmen ein Endlager parat hatten als sie die Kraftwerke in Betrieb nahmen.


----------



## Uter (4. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab zumindest mit Erdwärmebohrungen schon z.T. massive Probleme und generell hast du überall, wo Gasfirmen über Fracking nachdenken, eine sehr solide, undurchlässige Deckschicht. Denn sonst wäre da kein Methan mehr


Nein. Wenn man die zwingend in dieser Form bräuchte und sich alles Gas darunter sammeln würde, dann brächte man kein Fracking, dann würden normale Bohrungen reichen. 
Das Fracking basiert darauf, dass das Gas/Öl/... in kleinen Poren gebunden ist, die aufgebrochen werden.
Bei Erdwärmebohrungen wird btw. teilweise auch Fracking eingesetzt. Teilweise nutzt man dort aber auch schon vorkommendes Grundwasser, da ist es nicht sonderlich überraschend, dass man teilweise Probleme hat das genutzt Grundwasser vom unbenutzten zu trennen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (so es sie denn gibt - nenneswerte nicht-industrielle Forschung auf dem Gebiet wäre mir nicht bekannt, erst recht nicht, wenn man universitäre ""Kooperationen"" abzieht)


Diese Experten gibt es definitiv. Wenn man will, kann man ja auch einen Wissenschaftler, der in einem anderen (aber ähnlichen) (geologischen) Bereich tätig war mit Infos versorgen und ihn befragen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist, dass diverse Fracker bislang entweder nicht in der Lage oder nicht willens waren, die nötigen Maßnahmen zu treffen und Fakt ist auch, dass die durchaus nicht finanzsch- und PR-schwache Fracking-Lobby in Deutschland bislang keinen Bedarf sah, klarzustellen, dass hier alles ganz anders ist.


RWE sagt da was anderes. (Die Glaubwürdigkeit ist eine andere Frage.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was mich zu dem Schluss kommen lässt, dass deutlich bessere Methoden, die das ganze ungefährlich machen würden, in der Tat entweder nicht existieren oder den interessierten Unternehmen auch in Deutschland zu teuer sind.


Je nach Situation gibt es in der Tat keine (wirtschaftlichen) Alternativen zu Fracking.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt: Es gibt genug Gelgenheiten für die Industrie, die Sicherheit ihrer Verfahren zu beweisen. Bislang hat sie das genaue Gegenteil gemacht.


(Formell: Wir sind hier im Bergbau und damit im primären Sektor und nicht in der Industrie.)
Wo ist der beleg dafür, dass es bei allen Bohrungen in den USA zu Problemen kam? Ich bleib dabei, wenn die Ausgangslage perfekt ist, dann sind die Risiken nicht höher als bei allen anderen Förderungstechniken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Forderungen, die ich diese Woche in der Zeitung lesen durfte, sprachen von geologischer Grundlagenforschung.


Davon spreche ich auch, aber wieso sollte das bedeuten, dass die Firmen eben diese Forschung nicht selbt zahlen sollten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (du magst ja Wahrscheinlichkeiten...)


Wissenschaftlich gibt es nunmal kaum etwas anderes.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - okay. Das hab ich in der Tat nicht betrachtet. Ich würde aber mal sagen: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit [...], dass zufällig zwei (oder mehr) der eingesetzten Chemikalien untereinander unter den gegebenen Bedingungen innerhalb eines kurzen Zeitraumes zu vollkommen ungefährlichen Stoffen geringeren Volumens reagieren, ist wohl eher <50% und man könnte von den Firmen somit wiederum verlangen, vor einer Erlaubnis den Beweis zu erbingen, dass dies passiert.


Abgesehen vom kurzen Zeitraum stimme ich dir hier voll und ganz zu, deshalb wollte ich am Anfang ja auch wissen um welche Stoffe es sich in D handelt. Dieses Wissen ist imo die Basis für weitere Entscheidungen bzw. die Auswahl der tragbaren Stoffe ist die Aufgabe der Politik.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ?


Wenn du das Erdgas fördern willst, dann sollte nach der Förderung (in dem Zeitraum in dem sich die Chemikalien vermutlich deutlich verändern) nicht mehr sonderlich viel von dem Erdgas vorhanden sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter durchlässigen Gesteinsschichten sammelt und hält sich Erdgas nicht über Jahrmillionen. Alle interessanten Vorkommen sind dicht, solange bis sie jemand anbohrt.


Beim Fracking ist das eben nicht der Fall. Das Erdgas ist in den kleinen Poren in denen es entstanden ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik kam es in keinem der US-(Un)Fälle zu einer Verurteilung wegen missachteter Vorschriften.


Wegen fehlenden Vorschriften?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasser ist leichter als Gestein - und weder chemikalien- noch gasdicht.


Ja, in den Poren des Gesteins bewegt es sich aber trotzdem eher nach unten (im Gegensatz zum Gas).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (falls du auf aktives Drücken von oben -statt einfacher Gravitation- abzielst: Sowas geht nur, wenn die Bohrung selbst in höheren Schichten absolut druckdicht ist. Und das ist bei einem Loch in der Erde nicht der Fall)


Wenn die Bohrungen nicht druckdicht wären, wie sollte man den extrem hohen Druck erzeugen unter dem die Gesteine gefrackt werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine defekte Gasbohrung zu verschließen ist EXTREM schwierig. Nur mal so als Beispiel (eigentlich sollte hier die verunfalte Plattform vom letzten Jahr kommen, aber der erste Suchtreffer war noch besser):
> Erdgas-Leck in der Nordsee
> 300.000 Tonnen pro Jahr, die in die Athmosphäre strömen.
> Seit 1990
> Gegenmaßnahmen? Es gibt keine.


Es geht hier um onshore-Bohrungen. (Mein Ausschließen von Tiefseebohrungen war nicht ausreichend, aber Unterwasserbohrungen sollten als Einschränkung reichen.)



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man hat doch auch schon während dem dritten Reich Öl aus Schiefergasvorkommen gewonnen oder täusche ich mich da?


 Ja, aber mit Fracking hat das nichts zu tun, da zu dieser Zeit die "Ölschiefer" v.a. im Tagebau abgebaut wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade in der Großstadt lebt und dort auch arbeitet braucht man zwangsläufig ein Auto, du kannst ja nicht von jedem verlangen, dass er in die Stadt zieht  Von daher brauch eig. schon ein Großteil der Bevölkerung ein Auto.



Laut Wiki leben im Dunstkreis (Vororte sind ja beliebt in Deutschland) allein der 14 größten deutschen Städte über 50 Millionen Menschen. 31% der Bevölkerung leben sogar direkt in den 82 Großstädten (>100.000 Einwohner). Also nö: Wenn man deinen Satz umkehrt, braucht die Mehrheit der Deutschen eigentlich kein Auto. 
Aber soweit will gar nicht gehen. Es gibt einige Sachen, die sind ohne einfach umständich - egal wo man wohnt. Die Frage wäre eher, wieviele Deutsche ihr Auto eigentlich nicht regelmäßig bräuchten, es aber trotzdem regelmäßig benutzen. (aber die Frage ist sicherlich einen anderen Thread wert)



> Effizient vielleicht, aber auch die saubersten? Ich hab letztens einen Artikel gelesen, dass die 17 größten Schiffe der Welt die Umwelt mehr belasten, als alle Autos weltweit zusammen Von daher gibt es da schon Verbesserungspotenzial wie ich finde



Das ist definitiv falsch. Gerade wenn man vom deutschen Durchschnitts-PKW hochrechnet (wer auch immer einen Vergleich mit allen Autos der Welt zieht soll mir doch mal den durchschnittlichen Schadstoffausstoß auf 100 km im Tschad nennen), findet man definitiv diverse Schadstoffe, bei denen die 17 größten Schiffe massiv weit drüber liegen. Z.B. Schwefel ist in PKW-Treibstoffen kaum enthalten, in Schweröl (das sonst irgendwie entsorgt werden müsste!) dagegen in relativ hoher Konzentration -> man muss nicht viel davon verbrennen, um ein vielfaches zu emitieren. Auch z.B. Rußpartikel sind ein Thema, weil keinerlei Filter vorhanden sind. Aber: Auf dem offenen Meer ist das auch kein Problem. Die Luft atmet kaum jemand und Wasser verklumpt die Partikel.
Die Liste lässt sich lange fortsetzen, aber was die in wirklich großer Menge bei Verbrennungen ausgestoßenen Substanzen angeht (allen voran natürlich CO2 - was zugegebenermaßen mehr die Menschheit denn die Umwelt belastet), stehen Schiffe verdammt gut dar, vor allem in Relation zur erbrachten Transportleistung.





Threshold schrieb:


> Das soll der Staat auch nicht machen. Es ist Aufgabe des Unternehmes dafür zu sorgen dass die Chemikalien nach dem Fracking wieder entfernt werden.
> Wenn sie dafür keine Lösung anbieten können gibt es eben kein Fracking.



Meine Rede!



> Aber bei der Atomkraft ist der Staat auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen.
> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass die Energieunternehmen ein Endlager parat hatten als sie die Kraftwerke in Betrieb nahmen.


 
Die Vergangenheitsform ist nett. Mir wäre nicht aufgefallen, dass Merkel&Co die Atomkonzerne sonderlich negativ behandeln...




Uter schrieb:


> Nein. Wenn man die zwingend in dieser Form bräuchte und sich alles Gas darunter sammeln würde, dann brächte man kein Fracking, dann würden normale Bohrungen reichen.
> Das Fracking basiert darauf, dass das Gas/Öl/... in kleinen Poren gebunden ist, die aufgebrochen werden.



Okay - schlecht formuliert meinerseits. Bei Fracking für Gas (Öl sind anders aus) brauchst du gasdichtes Gestein. Ggf. ist das Gas auch direkt in diesem eingeschlossen (afaik eher nicht - es gibt nur keinen natürlichen Sammlungsbereich, in den es schnell nachströmen würde), aber auf alle Fälle kann aus der Lagerstätte nichts nach oben entweichen. Es sei denn, der Mensch schafft eine Möglichkeit.



> Bei Erdwärmebohrungen wird btw. teilweise auch Fracking eingesetzt. Teilweise nutzt man dort aber auch schon vorkommendes Grundwasser, da ist es nicht sonderlich überraschend, dass man teilweise Probleme hat das genutzt Grundwasser vom unbenutzten zu trennen.



Es gibt auch Fälle mit klaren Abdichtungsproblemen. Da wurden z.B. tiefliegende Wasserschichten angebohrt, weiter über diesen lagen aber trockene z.B. Kreidelagen. Das Wasser ist dann entlang der Bohrung nach oben gekrochen und hat zu Ausdehnungsprozessen geführt -> sich hebende Böden, schwere Schäden an Häusern,...
Zumindest in den bereit betroffenen Regionen verzichtet man jetzt lieber ganz auf Erdwärme, weil es scheinbar keine sichere technische Lösung gibt.



> RWE sagt da was anderes. (Die Glaubwürdigkeit ist eine andere Frage.)



Ooch, dass die keine Gifte verwenden (Gegenwart), glaube ich denen gerne. Denn sie sagen ja auch, dass sie nicht in Kohle-/Schiefergaslagerstätten fracken (Gegenwart). Und nur die sind ja hinsichtlich der zukünftigen Erschließung so problematisch / nur die sind dank neuer, chemischer Verfahren auf einmal hochinteressant 



> Davon spreche ich auch, aber wieso sollte das bedeuten, dass die Firmen eben diese Forschung nicht selbt zahlen sollten?



Wenn sie es selbst zahlen wollten, würden sie es einfach machen - und nicht Forderungen an staatliche Institutionen erheben.



> Ja, in den Poren des Gesteins bewegt es sich aber trotzdem eher nach unten (im Gegensatz zum Gas).



Wir wollen aber verhindern, dass sich etwas bewegt.



> Wenn die Bohrungen nicht druckdicht wären, wie sollte man den extrem hohen Druck erzeugen unter dem die Gesteine gefrackt werden?



Das Rohr in der Bohrung ist dicht. Aber das Loch selbst nicht. In den amerikanischen Fällen sind die Stoffe nicht durch die Förderleitung ausgetreten (das wäre einfach nur technisches Versagen, was sich tatsächlich ausschließen ließe, wenn man nicht wie Shell arbeitet  ), sondern drum herum.



> Es geht hier um onshore-Bohrungen. (Mein Ausschließen von Tiefseebohrungen war nicht ausreichend, aber Unterwasserbohrungen sollten als Einschränkung reichen.)



Schon klar. Aber das Abdichten einer Undichtigkeit unter Wasser ist immer noch um längen einfacher, als abdichten einer Undichtigkeit unter der Erde, zwischen verschiedenen Gesteinsschichten. Wenn wir das erste schon nicht können - was wollen wir dann mit einer Technik, die das zweite im Notfall erfordert?


----------



## Uter (7. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay - schlecht formuliert meinerseits. Bei Fracking für Gas (Öl sind anders aus) brauchst du gasdichtes Gestein. Ggf. ist das Gas auch direkt in diesem eingeschlossen (afaik eher nicht - es gibt nur keinen natürlichen Sammlungsbereich, in den es schnell nachströmen würde), aber auf alle Fälle kann aus der Lagerstätte nichts nach oben entweichen. Es sei denn, der Mensch schafft eine Möglichkeit.


Nicht zwingend. Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit, dass...
a) es eine Öffnung nach unten und dann nach oben gibt (eine Art Siphon).
b) irgendwann durch ein tektonisches Ereignis eine Öffnung entstand, durch die das Gas nur langsam entweicht (und die durch Fracking u.U. größer wird).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Fälle mit klaren Abdichtungsproblemen. Da wurden z.B. tiefliegende Wasserschichten angebohrt, weiter über diesen lagen aber trockene z.B. Kreidelagen. Das Wasser ist dann entlang der Bohrung nach oben gekrochen und hat zu Ausdehnungsprozessen geführt -> sich hebende Böden, schwere Schäden an Häusern,...


Das würde ich aber v.a. auf eine grundsätzlich falsch kalkulierte Abdichtung zurückführen (nach dem Motto: Wir pumpen Grundwasser in Grundwasserleiter, was soll da schon passieren? ). Ein größeres Problem sind zusammenrutschende Sande o.ä., da durch das Wasser die Reibungswiderstände kleiner werden, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest in den bereit betroffenen Regionen verzichtet man jetzt lieber ganz auf Erdwärme, weil es scheinbar keine sichere technische Lösung gibt.


Auch hier gilt: Es hängt zu 100% von der geologischen Ausgangslage und dem angestrebten System ab. Oberflächennahe Geothermie wie sie z.B. in (Privat-) Haushalten genutzt wird, sind eine schöne Sache (wenn man das Kapital dafür hat). In anderen Regionen gibt es auch bei tieferen Bohrungen keine Probleme. Generell gibt es aber auch deutliche Unterschiede zur Gasgewinnung. Erdwärme will man z.B. siedlungsnah gewinnen, dabei gibt es natürlich andere Probleme als bei der Gasgewinnung über einem abgelegenen Wald o.ä.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie es selbst zahlen wollten, würden sie es einfach machen - und nicht Forderungen an staatliche Institutionen erheben.


Probieren kann man es ja mal. 
Im Ernst: Natürlich brauchen die Unternehmen auch die Erlaubnis und es bringt Kosten mit sich. Es ist also durchaus sinnvoll erstmal abzuwarten ob es ein grundsätzliches Verbot gibt (was es ja jetzt nicht gibt, von daher müssten jetzt die Forschungen anlaufen).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber verhindern, dass sich etwas bewegt.


Nein, sonst könnte man nichts fördern. Es soll sich nur nichts aus einem recht großen Bereich herausbewegen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Rohr in der Bohrung ist dicht. Aber das Loch selbst nicht. In den amerikanischen Fällen sind die Stoffe nicht durch die Förderleitung ausgetreten (das wäre einfach nur technisches Versagen, was sich tatsächlich ausschließen ließe, wenn man nicht wie Shell arbeitet  ), sondern drum herum.


Wenn das Rohr am Ende an einen nicht dichten Punkt anschließt, wie kann man dann den Druck erzeugen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber das Abdichten einer Undichtigkeit unter Wasser ist immer noch um längen einfacher, als abdichten einer Undichtigkeit unter der Erde, zwischen verschiedenen Gesteinsschichten. Wenn wir das erste schon nicht können - was wollen wir dann mit einer Technik, die das zweite im Notfall erfordert?


 Es geht hier nicht um das Abdichten einer Undichtigkeit unterwasser gegen das Abdichten einer Undichtigkeit untertage. Es geht um das Abdichten einer Undichtigkeit untertage und unterwasser gegen das Abdichten untertage. 
Es geht auch nicht um das Abdichten eines Lecks untertage sondern um das Abdichten 2er theoretischer Lecks, wobei sich eins davon zufällig in der höhe eines Aquifers befindet und das andere in der Schicht, in der man Fracking betrieben hat. 
Wenn man während des Frackings ein Leck auf der höhe eines Aquifers bekommt, dann kann man durch reines Wasser einen Überdurck erzeugen und aus einer anderen Bohrung das Gas fördern (so wird es eh meist gemacht, also muss man in 50% der Lecks nicht mal etwas unternehmen). Wenn man fertig ist, dann kann man das Bohrloch verfüllen (das macht man eh, sonst könnte das "frac fluid" u.U. wieder aufsteigen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*



Uter schrieb:


> Das würde ich aber v.a. auf eine grundsätzlich falsch kalkulierte Abdichtung zurückführen (nach dem Motto: Wir pumpen Grundwasser in Grundwasserleiter, was soll da schon passieren? ).



Da wurde nicht in trockene Schichten gepumpt. Da wurde durch trockene Schichten gebohrt, durch darunterliegende wasserdichte Schichten und dadrunter wurden wasserführende Schichten genutzt. In der Annahme, dass diese Schichtung erhalten bleibt - tat sie aber nicht. Und iirc hat man keinen technischen Fehler bzw. eine technische Lösung für das Problem gefunden, sondern es auf wieder erwarten untaugliche Geologie zurückgeführt, die die Nutzung von Standorten mit ausdehnungsgefährdeten Schichten prinzipiell unmöglich macht.
Wie gesagt: Mir fehlen die Kenntnisse über Fördermethoden, um zu beurteilen, ob das stimmt (vielleicht hat sich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren auch was getan). Aber in Anbetracht der massiven Reduzierung potentieller Standorte und damit Kunden hätte ich eine massive Betonung technischer Lösungsmöglichkeiten durch die Industrie erwartet, keinen Rückzug.



> Auch hier gilt: Es hängt zu 100% von der geologischen Ausgangslage und dem angestrebten System ab. Oberflächennahe Geothermie wie sie z.B. in (Privat-) Haushalten genutzt wird, sind eine schöne Sache (wenn man das Kapital dafür hat). In anderen Regionen gibt es auch bei tieferen Bohrungen keine Probleme. Generell gibt es aber auch deutliche Unterschiede zur Gasgewinnung. Erdwärme will man z.B. siedlungsnah gewinnen, dabei gibt es natürlich andere Probleme als bei der Gasgewinnung über einem abgelegenen Wald o.ä.



Das ganze ist nur ein Beispiel für "kann man durchbohrte Schichten zuverlässig voneinander trennen?". Eine universelle technische Frage, die sich bei Tiefenerdwärme überall da stellt, wo quellfähige Schichten über dem Wasserreservoir liegen - und wo sie mit "Nein" beantwortet wurde. Beim Fracking mit Chemie stellt sie sich überall, wo Grundwasser über der Lagerstätte zu finden ist (in Deutschland also fast überall, wir haben nunmal keine Jahrzehntausende alte Wüsten). Und hier lautet die Antwort der Industrie auf einmal "Ja, null problemo"?  Obwohl es wesentlich bessere Abdichtung bräuchte, um Gas daran zu hindern, geringe Mengen eines Chemiecocktails mitzureißen, als es bräuchte, um große Mengen Wasser am aufsteigen zu hindern?
Ich bin misstrauisch, sehr misstrauisch. Und würde von der Industrie eine sehr, sehr sorgfältige Darlegung verlangen, was bei ihrem Fracking so grundlegend anders gemacht wird, als in den USA, dass sie dieses Sicherheitsniveau plötzlich bieten können. Und wieso sie das nicht schon zuvor gemacht haben. (und die Antwort "in den USA gelten andere Vorschriften" würde ich an dieser Stelle auch nicht ohne verdammt massive Überwachungsauflagen -zu lasten des Unternehmers- akzeptieren. Denn wer in den USA bereitwillig Menschen vergiftet, weil es ihm nicht ausdrücklich verboten wird, von dem erwarte ich auch in Deutschland keine "best practice".)



> Wenn das Rohr am Ende an einen nicht dichten Punkt anschließt, wie kann man dann den Druck erzeugen?


 
Schneller drücken 
Man muss den Druck ja nicht konstant hoch halten, es ist also vollkommen wurscht, ob er nach oben hin entweichen kann - solange er vorher genügend Gestein aufbricht. (was in sich ja die nächste Quelle von Lecks sein kann)


----------



## poiu (12. März 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

zum Thema Fraking gab es auch was bei der heute Show  

Ab Minute 20:45

heute-show vom 8. März 2013 - heute-show - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

zur giftigkeit der Chemikalien gibt es was ab 22:50 *köstliches Interview*


----------



## costa (12. März 2013)

Ist der Vergleich mit den USA nicht unpassend, denn soweit es mir von Bergbauingenieuren erklärt wurde, liegen die gasführenden Schichten in 3000-5000m Tiefe mit Wasser undurchlässigen Schichten in der Regel drüber. Ergo ist die Gefahr für das Grundwasser aus deren Sicht übertrieben. 
BTW: In Deutschland wird schon seit längerem gefrackt als Ergänzung bei konventionellen Bohrungen um aus dem Gestein noch mehr Öl/Gas zu fördern. Aus den späten 70 kann ich es bestätigen und da hatte sich nie wirklich jemand wegen besonders schlechten Messwerten beschwert.


----------



## debalz (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku zum Thema Fracking  (Öl- und Gasfördermethode/Tiefbohrungen)*

Auch wenn in Deutschland Fracking erst mal keine Gesetzesgrundlage hat Umstrittenes Fracking-Gesetz gescheitert - Wirtschaft - Süddeutsche.de
 - der weltweite run auf Schiefergas- und öl wird zunehmen USA errechnen gigantische Schieferöl-Vorkommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Der Studie zufolge ließen sich die globalen Energiereserven um elf Prozent steigern. Dass die USA damit auch versuchen ihre Schulden abzubauen und ihre Position gegenüber China zu stärken ist alles nachvollziehbar - aber die Kurzfristigkeit dieser Denkweise will mir einfach nicht einleuchten. Jetzt nochmal voll in die fossile Energieerzeugung einsteigen, dabei (kostenspielige) Risiken für Umwelt und Bevölkerung in Kauf nehmen?? ein Schritt zurück für die forward ever - Nation. 
Sollte nicht bald die Fusionsreaktortechnologie "marktfähig" werden, bleibt eben nur Sonne, Wind und Wasser um sauber und nachhaltig Energie zu erzeugen. Darüber hinaus gehts ja auch nicht nur um Energie sondern um die zahlreichen Produkte welche am Öl "hängen". All das erst umzudenken, zu erforschen und umzustellen wenn der letzte Tropfen Öl aus der Erde gepresst ist?


----------

